# A game or 2 next week



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a week off work next week....they don't happen often.
We're not going away and the "Management " is still working so I'm as free as a bird.
Looking for a couple of away days somewhere within an hour or 2 of Aylesbury or more than willing to host visitors to Ellesborough 
Might even be able to drag CVG along for the ride but, probably fortunately, Fragger may well be working
Any room for a not so small one..?


----------



## IainP (Aug 4, 2021)

Good effort, that sounds like a proper 'staycation' ! 😁😉😅

From the posts on here from yourself & mod-bruv I'd like to make it over to Ellesborough sometime  -  Heythrop would be within your travel window although your knees might not thank you 🥴 Alas, I'm covering for my boss that week who's off, and have already 'negotiated' one day off (for golf) already. Will keep an eye on just in case. G'luck.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

This could now be on hold as The Management has developed symptoms overnight and is going for a test this morning....
If she comes back positive it might be a proper Staycation.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

Hollow tining our greens next week, so I wouldn't mind a game elsewhere. Got a seniors open to play in on Tues, but Thur or Fri would be ideal. Nice drive down the Fosse Way to Heythrop would have been very pleasant indeed.
So, what is the outcome of the test?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Hollow tining our greens next week, so I wouldn't mind a game elsewhere. Got a seniors open to play in on Tues, but Thur or Fri would be ideal. Nice drive down the Fosse Way to Heythrop would have been very pleasant indeed.
So, what is the outcome of the test?
		
Click to expand...

No word yet..probably tomorrow lunchtime before we get any news..
Proper PITA...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

I had that test once, but they called it an endoscopy.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Annnnnnnnd......
Game on!
Negative test.
Where were we..?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 5, 2021)

If you don't mind a later start, happy to host you at Leighton, currently have a tee time booked at 15:56 on Tuesday if you would like to join.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Tempting but, alas, a bit late in the day due to other things..
Ta for the offer though..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2021)

Still looking...
Anyone wanting to come to Ellesborough- there's no refreshments..Clubhouse closed..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2021)

Im around for a game on Saturday


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im around for a game on Saturday 

Click to expand...

Really..?
Would that be the one we've already booked..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2021)

It might be
Just wanted to give you some hope that you’d get a game in this week 👍


----------



## Dando (Aug 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Really..?
Would that be the one we've already booked..?

Click to expand...

You can find out what a 2 shot hole is


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 10, 2021)

Late to the proverbial party, and it is an hour away, but I'd be happy to host you/a group at Sudbury Tuesday or Friday. Harry Colt course, tricky, amazing urban views and in top nick at the moment (IMHO).


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still looking...
Anyone wanting to come to Ellesborough- there's no refreshments..Clubhouse closed..
		
Click to expand...

Why clubhouse’closed?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 10, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Why clubhouse’closed?
		
Click to expand...

Catering staff are self isolating, so no refreshments/ 1/2 way hut etc


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Catering staff are self isolating, so no refreshments/ 1/2 way hut etc
		
Click to expand...

A week too early!


----------



## DanFST (Aug 11, 2021)

Can get you on at mine tomorrow? Slight trek, but well worth it! (Ipswich GC)


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Late to the proverbial party, and it is an hour away, but I'd be happy to host you/a group at Sudbury Tuesday or Friday. Harry Colt course, tricky, amazing urban views and in top nick at the moment (IMHO).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Grizzly...turns out I've got a bit more to do than I'd planned..courtesy of The Management 
Maybe another time - looks nice.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Can get you on at mine tomorrow? Slight trek, but well worth it! (Ipswich GC)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan...already booked into the Medal tomorrow  so I cant get there..
Thanks for the offer though..
The week hasn't really panned out as I'd hoped...the Management keeps finding things that need doing and the plea that I'm on holiday doesn't seem to work..


----------

